# What Truck/Trailer Combo for moving wood?



## TomR (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm considering buying a pickup truck to replace my SUV.  What truck/trailer combos have you guys found works best for moving wood - and how much can you move at a time with your setup? 

I'm thinking an F150 with V8 engine (just as an example) should be sufficient for hauling and towing 1-2 cords ... are any of you doing more than that?  Whatever I do I want to do it safely.  Let me know.


----------



## pen (Nov 15, 2011)

Hell, I've hauled lots of firewood in an 86 Mitsubishi Mighty Max 4cyl pick-up.  If it runs, it will work.  What you NEED depends on your wallet and:  You looking for a daily driver?  Or just a wood hauler?  You a handy shade-tree mechanic?  Or does this thing go to the shop?  You hauling wood in rough places?  Or does it just need to get off the beaten path a little?  How far are you going to get this wood?  etc, etc.

Anything will get the job done, your needs / demands make this a very hard question to answer.

3 years ago I paid 3k for a 96 f-150 supercab w/ 302 and 8ft box w/ 55k miles on it.  It's only 2wd but since we have a tractor where we cut wood we haul logs near the road, cut split them in the landing, and I don't need 4x4.  About one or two times a year I want something that I can't pull w/ the tractor, so I put the tire chains on it and drive basically wherever a 4x4 can go.  I've hauled 1/2 cord in this truck (the springs were about maxed out, but I had some smooth rides to travel home and since it's not my normal daily driver, if I blow a spring I'm not that concerned).  

Lots of options out there, do I wish I had a 4x4, 8ft box f-350 at times? Heck yea!  But for the money I have in this ride and as good a vehicle as it has been, I'd have been foolish to not buy it.  It's been a perfect truck for me, but for others they wouldn't have given it a second look.

If you go to big, you'll be faced w/ a higher price tag and a rougher ride day to day.  Too small, and if you are greedy and you'll beat the truck to hell.  If you go small and are reasonable, you'll make 5 trips to get the job a larger truck would do in 3 or 4.

pen


----------



## lukem (Nov 15, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> I'm considering buying a pickup truck to replace my SUV.  What truck/trailer combos have you guys found works best for moving wood - and how much can you move at a time with your setup?
> 
> I'm thinking an F150 with V8 engine (just as an example) should be sufficient for hauling and towing 1-2 cords ... are any of you doing more than that?  Whatever I do I want to do it safely.  Let me know.



Really need a budget to answer this question.

Your going to get recs from a 100hp ranger for $500 to a 400hp $50k turbo diesel.


----------



## TomR (Nov 15, 2011)

Not a daily driver but would be replacing a family SUV that is used for weekend trips and picking up stuff I can't fit in my car.  So it has to be reliable.  I drive to work in a small car for the fuel economy so this won't be a daily driver.  Not hauling any place too rough but I do have to contend with a fair amount of snow.  Distances traveled could be 10 to 100 miles with a load of wood.  Looking at a max spend of 25k for the truck (new or used)...no idea what a good trailer is going to cost.


----------



## Beardog (Nov 15, 2011)

I like my 2500 HD turbo diesel and 5x10 Carry-on trailer.  Bought the trailer at Lowes, their error led me to getting a 5x10 for the price of a 5x8.  If you buy at Lowes, do yourself a favor and stop at the post office for a change of address package and take the 10% off at Lowes coupon with you.


----------



## Dano5509 (Nov 15, 2011)

You should be able to pick up a full-sized long bed diesel for under your $25k price tag.  I bought a 2005 Chev Silverado 3500 SRW with the Duramax/Allison combo 2 years ago.  Its a full crew longbed so its big but the one ton rating and 8 foot bed will haul anything...  I picked it up for $21800 and it had 45k miles on it.  I think the Dodge Ram Cummins 2500 or an F250/350 with a later model 6.0 or newer with the 6.4 would be good too.   I did my homework and found one without hard/heavy use and changed all oils to synthetic, tested the fuel system (good) and avoided trucks with gooseneck hitches.  Lots of inventory out there and the 2.9% rate through our local credit union was great! 

I also have my eye on a Big Tex Vanguard tandem axle trailer in the 7 x 12 foot size that looks good.  5000lb payload, not so big you cannot get it into the woods and really flexible for hauling pretty much anything else with the D rings and ramp.  Its $2700 in my area and will be the one I will be picking up soon.


----------



## blacktail (Nov 15, 2011)

The answer is.....it depends. Bigger is better if you're only concerned about hauling wood. I have an F-150 6cyl and go light to keep from abusing it. I'm not rushing out to buy a bigger truck so I guess it's not that big of a deal to me. If a guy is really serious about hauling wood I think something bigger is in order. If you really want to haul loads, the 3/4ton and bigger trucks are made for it. 
I keep kicking around the idea of getting a new truck. It may or may not be a 3/4ton. I'm not sure if the lower mpg (or increased cost of diesel) is worth it when the majority of the truck's miles will be something a 1/2ton can handle.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 15, 2011)

TomR, all the guys with the big trucks are probably going to laugh.  I have a Mazda MPV mini-van with a 6 cylinder.  It's a true mini-van before they turned into boats, space ships or however you want to describe them.  My MPV has a towing capacity of 3850 lbs.  I have a 5'x8' Maxi trailer with metal sides, tail-gate ramp, and 2x treated lumber deck boards.  My Maxi is rated for 2950 lbs.

I drive the MPV for work and family stuff.  We have three kids in the house.  And then I hook up my Maxi and go get some wood.  It's a good hauler.  I've hauled some heavy wood without any issues.

Would I like a F-250 or F-350?  You bet.  But we're also a one car family.  My MPV gets us 22 MPG in the city and about 25 MPG on the highway.  Can I get these stats with a big truck?  No.  And it hauls tons of wood to boot.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a Dodge 2500 diesel and an 18ft 10k trailer.

Not sure how you could get by with just ONE vehicle.  I thinned the fleet down and now just have 3, but at one time I had 7.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 15, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I use a Dodge 2500 diesel and an 18ft 10k trailer.
> 
> Not sure how you could get by with just ONE vehicle.  I thinned the fleet down and now just have 3, but at one time I had 7.



I'm really very blessed.  My wife and I have the same vision of what a good life looks like.  We drive less.  We walk or bike more.  We eat out less.  We cook at home more.

My wife is a professional baker by trade.  Luckily for us, she can easily walk about 1/2 mile to work.  She loves the exercise and the unwinding time prior to getting home in the afternoon.  I need the car for work; it's a requirement of my job.  Other than that, we use the car for grocery shopping, lumberyard runs, or loads of wood.  Oh, yeah, I sometimes take the wife out to the store, restaurant, or bar.  Sometimes.

Really, though, having just one car is our way of life.  It feels very natural, normal, and easy.  We used to have two cars but one sat a lot.  So, we figured why pay double insurance and mess around with parking, etc. when we really don't need the second car?


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 15, 2011)

When sizing the truck, consider how you will distribute the load.  Do you plan to fill the truck bed and the trailer with wood? Just toss the gear in the truck bed and use the trailer for wood hauling?  Half-ton trucks have come a LONG way in terms of capability since about 5 years ago.  10,000 lb tow ratings are common and that used to be at the upper end of a 3/4 ton truck's capability not too long ago.  Two cord of green wood has the potential to weigh 14000+lbs and depending on the trailer type, add in 2000lbs or more of trailer weight.

You say you're looking to replace an SUV? So it needs a real backseat with real doors too right?  That's going to limit you with 1/2 ton trucks to 5 1/2 foot beds where with a 3/4 or 1 ton you have the option of a 6 or 8 ft bed, even with a crew cab.

I think you should be able to put together a clean used 3/4 ton crew cab 4x4 _gas engined_ truck and trailer combo for your $25K budget.  Diesel power is fantastic but you stated mileage is not a primary concern as the truck is not daily driven.  Diesel pickups are carrying a hefty premium in the used market due to their performance potential.  Especially pre-2007 models.

A note on trailers: If the trailer you pick has electric brakes, make sure the truck has either a factory or aftermarket brake controller unit.  Most single axle utility trailers are sold without brakes installed but have provisions for retro-fitting them in the future.  Heavy duty single axle trailers (5000lb rating usually) and most tandem axle trailers have brakes installed from the factory.  Believe me, with 10,000 lbs behind you, you want those brakes to work.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 15, 2011)

I never did the math but I hauled 4 cords on one trip this summer between the truck and trailer.  

I don't know if this is right?  http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html

If so that means I had about 20,000lbs of load and whole setup was sitting at around 30,000lbs.  Handled it fine in any case.

We used to haul 1 cord in the bed of my Dad's old 79 Chevy.  It's still around and kicking.  Don't know HOW those tiny 10 bolt axles didn't explode yet though./

WoodNStuff I keep the truck and Jeep parked unless I need them.  Usually drive my TDI Jetta.  BUT everything is paid for and it doesn't cost much to keep them around considerin how handy they are to have.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 15, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I never did the math but I hauled 4 cords on one trip this summer between the truck and trailer.
> 
> I don't know if this is right?  http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html
> 
> ...



Nice on the Jetta.  I've thought about a Jeep to replace the MPV for when the kids are out of the house.  It would depend on the towing capacity.  I'd like something someday that can tow more.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 15, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I never did the math but I hauled 4 cords on one trip this summer between the truck and trailer.
> 
> I don't know if this is right?  http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Nate, I had to adjust my numbers. And yeah 4 cord is some serious weight.  Hope that was a serious truck/trailer!  My '89 1 ton has no issues with over a 1/2 cord (stacked water level) in the bed plus a trailer. And yup, at about 5 MPG (we're working on that) it stays parked unless my lil' GMC Canyon isn't up to the day's work.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 15, 2011)

whatever type of truck you get.... make sure it's a Ford. Fords are way better than GM's or Rams 

btw, as a reference for how much wood a truck can haul, my Ranger can haul about 1/2 cord in the [6 ft.] bed with a topper on.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is my old truck 95 with 12v Cummins and 5 speed.  Full cord of wood in the bed.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 15, 2011)

100 miles with 2 cord and a 1/2 ton truck doesn't sound like a lot of fun especially if it is heavy green wood and you have to deal with traffic.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 15, 2011)

No kidding!  I'd never drive that far to get wood.  Furtherest I went this summer was about 15 miles.


----------



## lukem (Nov 15, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> Not a daily driver but would be replacing a family SUV that is used for weekend trips and picking up stuff I can't fit in my car.  So it has to be reliable.  I drive to work in a small car for the fuel economy so this won't be a daily driver.  Not hauling any place too rough but I do have to contend with a fair amount of snow.  Distances traveled could be 10 to 100 miles with a load of wood.  Looking at a max spend of 25k for the truck (new or used)...no idea what a good trailer is going to cost.



$25K will get you a nice setup.

I would look for a good used dump trailer with a 10k lb rating.  Aside from the obvious ability to dump out your wood, they usually have higher sidewalls that are great for hauling wood.

I would also go the route of a 3/4 ton, 4x4, extended cab, 6 foot bed, gas engine truck.  I'm partial to Fords, but Chevy makes a good reliable truck too.  

If, and only if, you think you be doing closer to 100 miles per load than 10 then I would look for a diesel truck.  I love diesel as much as the next guy, but they carry a big premium and the reliability and fuel economy isn't what it used to be.


----------



## timfromohio (Nov 15, 2011)

I will prepare myself for the onslaught ....

I recently got rid of my F150 for a Honda Ridgeline.  Yes yes, not a true truck say the truck folks.  I wanted a vehicle that would (1) fit in the garage, (2) have great awd (not 4wd), (3) could safely carry my kids, and (4) be able to tow a trailer.  The full-size crew cabs, even with a 6.5' bed wouldn't fit in the garage, so I decided to look at mid-size truck plus trailer combo.  Of the mid-sized ones, the RL is the only with enough room between wheel wells to carry sheet goods flat.  It also has the built in trunk, comes ready to tow 5,000lbs, and thanks to the independent rear suspension handles incredibly well for what it is.  The awd system is excellent and even the base trim level (which I have) comes with more than I would have wanted in terms of luxury items (was used to a decade old stripped F150).  I average between 19mpg and 20mpg driving back and forth to work which is mostly back roads - get a bit higher, 22mpg, on the highway.  I have a 5'x8' heavy duty trailer with brakes and easily pull it  around full of green wood.  Plus, I can always park the trailer and unload/process later - couldn't do that with the truck.  Further, it's much easier to roll really large rounds up onto the trailer as opposed to lift them.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 15, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> I'm thinking an F150 with V8 engine (just as an example) should be sufficient for hauling and towing 1-2 cords.



Depends on what kind of wood you're hauling and how fresh it is.  2 cords of red oak for example is going to pushing up against 10-11,000 lb of weight.  You're not doing that in an F150.

A full size pickup truck with a 6' bed is going to hold at the most about a third of a cord of wood...regardless of the weight, thats about the max volume you can get in the bed.  Step up to an 8' bed and you're talking maybe a half cord of volume.  

Personally if your SUV still works for you in every way except wood hauling, I'd just get a trailer for it with a max capacity thats near your SUV's towing capacity and use the trailer for hauling wood.

Given your budget you've got an awful lot of options...you could get a dream setup for that...1 ton deisel pickup of your choice with a double axle dump trailer is doable for $25k...but from a money perspective, you're going to spent a buttload less money getting a grapple load of logs delivered to your house every year and do all the cutting and splitting right there.  Or even get the wood delivered cut and split and season it yourself.  Most of us burn wood for many reasons but the primary one is often to save money on heating your house...investing upwards of $25k on a wood hauling setup and then hauling wood between 20-100 miles distance is an investment you'll never recover, no matter how much oil or gas you save by burning wood.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 15, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I never did the math but I hauled 4 cords on one trip this summer between the truck and trailer.
> 
> I don't know if this is right?  http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html
> 
> If so that means I had about 20,000lbs of load and whole setup was sitting at around 30,000lbs.  Handled it fine in any case.



Not really sure I buy this math.  4 cords is 512 cubic feet of wood.  Say the truck and trailer bed are 8 feet wide and you stacked it 2 feet deep, you still need 32 feet of length.  

Thats one massive pile of wood.  A full year's worth for a lot of the people on this site.


----------



## TomR (Nov 16, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> TomR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes the voice of reason.  You are probably right.  My SUV has a 5k towing capacity and I'm going to look into trailer options for it.  What's a ballpark price for a trailer that can handle that kind of weight on the new market?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 16, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I got my Maxi trailer two years ago.  It cost me $1200 new.  I'd say you can get a beefier trailer for less than $2500.


----------



## klustgarten (Nov 16, 2011)

Several years ago I bought a 91 GMC 2500 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive for $2500. It has been a great work truck. So far I have used it to get all the materials to completely remodel an old house that I bought and to get all of my wood. I also use it to drive to work but that is only 1.5 miles. I keep one good vehicle for my wife and kids, I get the junker. This has been both economical and practical for us. In fact today I brought home about 3/4 of a cord of red oak in one trip.

I feel that what I have is the minimal truck that I would want. When you pile up the weight it is not just springs that matter. Axles, bearings, and breaks are all heavier. Being able to stop is a good thing! I also used the 4 wheel drive today. The oak that I cut was over 3' in diameter in spots. I was able to pull the trunk with a chain to get it into a better cutting position and then flip it to finish the cuts. This cheap truck has already more then paid for itself in 3 years and I see no problem with it lasting another 3 years. Spending a lot of money on a vehicle defeats the purpose since it would be cheaper by a long shot to just pay for the heat. My vote is for a cheap utility truck.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 16, 2011)

klustgarten said:
			
		

> Several years ago I bought a 91 GMC 2500 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive for $2500. It has been a great work truck. So far I have used it to get all the materials to completely remodel an old house that I bought and to get all of my wood. I also use it to drive to work but that is only 1.5 miles. I keep one good vehicle for my wife and kids, I get the junker. This has been both economical and practical for us. In fact today I brought home about 3/4 of a cord of red oak in one trip.
> 
> I feel that what I have is the minimal truck that I would want. When you pile up the weight it is not just springs that matter. Axles, bearings, and breaks are all heavier. Being able to stop is a good thing! I also used the 4 wheel drive today. The oak that I cut was over 3' in diameter in spots. I was able to pull the trunk with a chain to get it into a better cutting position and then flip it to finish the cuts. This cheap truck has already more then paid for itself in 3 years and I see no problem with it lasting another 3 years. Spending a lot of money on a vehicle defeats the purpose since it would be cheaper by a long shot to just pay for the heat. My vote is for a cheap utility truck.



Sounds like you have a great set-up. +1 on paying less to get the most value out of it.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 16, 2011)

Trailer deck is 18ft long ~7.75ft wide.  I piled each row 4-5ft tall.  Trailer holds about 13 rows.

Here is a photo with about 2.5 cords.  The trailer is only about 1/2 full.  Towed like crap though because I had a TON of tongue weight.  I kept the rows between the fenders lower because I didn't have enough straps with me to tie everything down.









			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> NATE379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jensent (Nov 16, 2011)

Have you ever contacted the tree services in your area to see if they would drop a truck load in your yard from time to time? These guys have to dispose of the wood they remove for customers on a daily basis. I live in a town of 18000 and we have several tree service operators who will gladly drop wood on request. I ask for wood 4in to 30in dia. that way I get pieces I can handle. I cut and split for several families, about 30 cords per year, plus ten cords for our use. There is little value in the wood until it is cut, split and seasoned. I never buy wood. The only wood I haul is what I sell to someone that wants delivery.
Tom


----------



## babzog (Nov 16, 2011)

At the moment, I use my van (Sienna LE, 3.5l V6) and a 4x8 utility trailer. Obviously not heading far off the beaten path with it but I've hauled 1 - 1.5 cords at a time with it.  No problems.  I wouldn't mind getting a pickup though for larger jobs.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Nov 17, 2011)

Brand new gmc or chevy reg cab 8ft bed 4x4  can be had for 25 k or less and you still have money left for a nice trailer !


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe it is just me but I don't want to haul firewood with my 2005 Cummins. When in the woods, branches, bushes, or firewood not thrown just right are going to do something that won't make me very happy.

I prefer having a "wood hauler" type vehicle that can take a few licks without killing my daily driver. This is last nights load in my old Dodge and 12' trailer. The Dodge is a 3/4 ton and takes a heavy load with ease. I am guessing 2+ cord but won't know until it is CSS. It was heavy and it tired me out loading it.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 17, 2011)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> Maybe it is just me but I don't want to haul firewood with my 2005 Cummins. When in the woods, branches, bushes, or firewood not thrown just right are going to do something that won't make me very happy.
> 
> I prefer having a "wood hauler" type vehicle that can take a few licks without killing my daily driver. This is last nights load in my old Dodge and 12' trailer. The Dodge is a 3/4 ton and takes a heavy load with ease. I am guessing 2+ cord but won't know until it is CSS. It was heavy and it tired me out loading it.



Nice Dodge work horse.  A great philosophy to have.  Keep the daily driver looking respectable.  Nice trailer!  Nice wood!


----------



## TomR (Nov 18, 2011)

I was driving by a house earlier this week and noticed 3 very large trees down in the yard.  I left a note in the mailbox that I would be interested in removing the logs.  I got a call back right away.  Since I don't have a truck or trailer I'm renting a 14ft box truck for the day for $29.  I think it's enough wood to justify the expense.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> Maybe it is just me but I don't want to haul firewood with my 2005 Cummins. When in the woods, branches, bushes, or firewood not thrown just right are going to do something that won't make me very happy.
> 
> I prefer having a "wood hauler" type vehicle that can take a few licks without killing my daily driver. This is last nights load in my old Dodge and 12' trailer. The Dodge is a 3/4 ton and takes a heavy load with ease. I am guessing 2+ cord but won't know until it is CSS. It was heavy and it tired me out loading it.




Nice truck!  I have a 76 Chevy K20 for the same purpose....fixed it up to be reliable and removed all rust.  Paint is not fancy and can be fixed with a can of paint on a weekend....no worry's when going into the woods or tossing wood into it.


----------



## smoke eater (Nov 18, 2011)

i can tow around 3000 lbs with my 97 passat tdi - 90 hp, 140 ft lbs, easily on the highway at 60 mph. when not towing it gets 50 mpg. thats right, 50. bigger loads i use my new F150 6 cylinder twin turbo rated to tow 9700 lbs. non towing in that gets me low to mid 20's mpg at 60 mph.  my trailer is a stirling light to med duty 11' X 5', rated around 2000 lbs.  this works for me.


----------



## Dix (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I haven't whipped this one out in a while. Usually just the truck, but have used the trailer when needed .


----------



## TomR (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice truck.  I grew up close to Ridge.


----------



## Dix (Nov 18, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> Nice truck.  I grew up close to Ridge.



Ridge is Mayberry, usually


----------



## cybex (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm with you Chargerman. Hate to get the truck dirty or scratched. I should have kept my 96 Dodge diesel 2500 with 8 bed and installed a dump insert. This way I don't have to pay the state 20.00 per thousand pounds every year, DOT inspection and commercial plates.
I too have rented a box truck TomR. Filled that uhaul up real good. Lol.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd guess closer to one cord vs 2.  You'd have to stack it in the truck and trailer to the same height for about 2 cords.



			
				Chargerman said:
			
		

> Maybe it is just me but I don't want to haul firewood with my 2005 Cummins. When in the woods, branches, bushes, or firewood not thrown just right are going to do something that won't make me very happy.
> 
> I prefer having a "wood hauler" type vehicle that can take a few licks without killing my daily driver. This is last nights load in my old Dodge and 12' trailer. The Dodge is a 3/4 ton and takes a heavy load with ease. I am guessing 2+ cord but won't know until it is CSS. It was heavy and it tired me out loading it.


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 20, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I'd guess closer to one cord vs 2.  You'd have to stack it in the truck and trailer to the same height for about 2 cords.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could be right. The trailer is 7 x 12 and hauling it back seemed a lot heavier than 3-4000lbs though.


----------



## seeyal8r (Nov 20, 2011)

If your hauling wood from one end of your neighborhood to the other then you can use a golf cart or 4 wheeler to pull a trailer. A 3/4 ton pickup can pull upwards of 15K lbs. but the pulling isnt the problem its the stopping. I have a 3/4 ton truck with a 16' flatbed trailer. The axles are 3500 lb axles but I usually get enough weight in at about 2.5 chords I'd say. Trailer has electric brakes but it still takes some time to pull it anywhere safely.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 20, 2011)

Tom,
    You're in the same situation I was: needed something to take on road trips and other days with lots of stuff, and figured I would get something to haul wood when I found it. Ended up with an '09 F-150 Supercab last year (suicide doors) to pull my snowmobile trailer with sides.  Overall, best choice I could have made: truck was $18k with a 5-year/100k warranty; gets 17 city and close to 20 highway; small loads go in the 6.5 foot bed, large in the 8x8 trailer; drives and tows beautifully (even when loaded); and looks nice.  Only caveat: my boy's only eighteen months old, but if he were older I would probably want the Supercrew, full four doors.

S


----------



## curber (Nov 20, 2011)

Let me start by saying I've got two trucks. One 91 ford diesel dually and a 91 2wd toyota. Ive also got several trailers from 14 ft x 7wide duall axle wood houler trailer with 5ft tall sides, to the little 5x8 trailer that I use behind the toyota. What I've found is that I much prefer the toyota as long as its a scrounge in the city. It gets 25mpg. I think it makes it a more enjoyable trip to get smaller loads, your not overworking yourself. I find that I prefer to do smaller steady loads rather than a huge load. Thats my 2cents. Pat


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 20, 2011)

curber said:
			
		

> Let me start by saying I've got two trucks. One 91 ford diesel dually and a 91 2wd toyota. Ive also got several trailers from 14 ft x 7wide duall axle wood houler trailer with 5ft tall sides, to the little 5x8 trailer that I use behind the toyota. What I've found is that I much prefer the toyota as long as its a scrounge in the city. It gets 25mpg. I think it makes it a more enjoyable trip to get smaller loads, your not overworking yourself. I find that I prefer to do smaller steady loads rather than a huge load. Thats my 2cents. Pat



I agree with a few smaller loads instead the ONE big load.  Reminds me of The Matrix.  "Neo, you're the ONE!!"  LOL. My 5'x8' Maxi trailer is rated for 2950 lbs.  It's got a single 3500 lb axle.  I can really load it up and it pulls great.  I also like being able to maneuver.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 20, 2011)

curber said:
			
		

> Let me start by saying I've got two trucks. One 91 ford diesel dually and a 91 2wd toyota. Ive also got several trailers from 14 ft x 7wide duall axle wood houler trailer with 5ft tall sides, to the little 5x8 trailer that I use behind the toyota. What I've found is that I much prefer the toyota as long as its a scrounge in the city. It gets 25mpg. I think it makes it a more enjoyable trip to get smaller loads, your not overworking yourself. I find that I prefer to do smaller steady loads rather than a huge load. Thats my 2cents. Pat


I agree entirely with the slow and steady smaller loads. I have an xterra and a 6x10 trailer. I never over load. Free wood will be very expensive if I blow a transmission or blow out my brakes.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 20, 2011)

I burn about the same fuel if the truck is empty or loaded.  I have no reason to waste more time or more fuel in making several trips if I can haul it all in one.  One thing if it's just a mile or two down the road, but nothing around here is just a mile away, well other than my mailbox.



			
				WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> I agree with a few smaller loads instead the ONE big load.  Reminds me of The Matrix.  "Neo, you're the ONE!!"  LOL. My 5'x8' Maxi trailer is rated for 2950 lbs.  It's got a single 3500 lb axle.  I can really load it up and it pulls great.  I also like being able to maneuver.


----------



## seeyal8r (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm for 1 big load. I have a wife with a baby so i'm usually working alone. I scour craigs list for green trees that need cut. I cut down 5 or 6 big trees then use my truck to drag the trees to an area where I can cut them up and i pull the trailer right up next to the logs. usually can load up 2 chords (6 ricks in oklahoma) and be headed for the house in a couple hours. I leave the trailer loaded until the next day and then I unload and split with a maul and stack. usually takes about 3 hrs. So i'm invested 5 hours and that is usually enough wood for most of a season.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 21, 2011)

curber said:
			
		

> Let me start by saying I've got two trucks. One 91 ford diesel dually and a 91 2wd toyota. Ive also got several trailers from 14 ft x 7wide duall axle wood houler trailer with 5ft tall sides, to the little 5x8 trailer that I use behind the toyota. What I've found is that I much prefer the toyota as long as its a scrounge in the city. It gets 25mpg. I think it makes it a more enjoyable trip to get smaller loads, your not overworking yourself. I find that I prefer to do smaller steady loads rather than a huge load. Thats my 2cents. Pat



Sure hope you're running trailer brakes behind that 'yota!  Most of the earlier import trucks barely had enough brake for the truck itself.


----------



## curber (Nov 21, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> curber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



91 toyota brakes are great. This load was only bout 3 miles away from home on 35mph roads. Pat


----------



## TomR (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies to my original post.  It sounds like my best bet is to get a trailer and use my 4runner for the time being.  The max towing capacity on the 4runner is 5k lbs.  What kind of trailer should I be looking for that won't break the bank or be too big for the 4runner?


----------



## curber (Nov 21, 2011)

The 5x8 3500lb trailer that I have I got used for 250.00!! Pat.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

curber said:
			
		

> The 5x8 3500lb trailer that I have I got used for 250.00!! Pat.



That's a great price!!  Was it in reasonably good shape or did you do a rebuild and paint job?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies to my original post.  It sounds like my best bet is to get a trailer and use my 4runner for the time being.  The max towing capacity on the 4runner is 5k lbs.  What kind of trailer should I be looking for that won't break the bank or be too big for the 4runner?



Get a 5'x8' or 5'x10' with at least a 3500 lb axle.  Get something rated for at least 1.5 tons.  Look for steel sides or something with the mounts for wooden sides.  Get a trailer with fenders - heavy duty fenders.  Also with a good lighting system.

I love my trailer.  It's made by Maxi trailers in Janesville, WI.  Came with LED trailer lighting, steel plate sides, heavy duty 2" wooden deck, heavy duty tailgate that folds down as a ramp, etc.


----------



## TomR (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks WoodNStuff.  What would be a fair price for a trailer like the one you are describing?  One place I visited trailers were mostly 2500 and up...


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

TomR said:
			
		

> Thanks WoodNStuff.  What would be a fair price for a trailer like the one you are describing?  One place I visited trailers were mostly 2500 and up...



I paid around $1350 brand new.  There are used trailers to be had but just got to look.  Quality will last.  You want quality in your trailer.  Or you'll be po'd and looking again.  My 2 cents.

By the way, I think mine was originally $1700 but got a deal because end of season.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 22, 2011)

Look on CL for a trailer with at least 2x flooring, a ramp and angle iron side posts. I suggest at least 6x10 single axle. Depending on condition 6-$900


----------



## seeyal8r (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought my used 7X16 tandem axle trailer with 2 3500 lb axles and a very heavy duty fold down gate that is removeable or able to be placed flat on the bed or in straight up position. The trailer was used off CL. A guy had bought it new in NY and moved to OK with it. He had paid $1800. The trailer had made two trips to NY and back. I bought it for $900. I greased the hubs and have pulled it thousands of miles since. The trailer weighs about $1500 lbs. 

But again my truck is a lot bigger than yours so you should probably stick to one of the smaller trailers. Make sure it comes with full size tires, not the donut ones. 15" trailer tires are $50 new and are made to support the weight.

hope this helps.


----------



## curber (Nov 22, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> curber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I came across this deal for 2 trailers about 2 years ago on craigslist. ( two trailers 275 each or 500 for both.) So I went and looked, It was a 4x8 with 2foot sides and a ramp gate and my 5x8, 1foot sides and no gate. Both trailers were factory built, not home jobs. Both in good used condition, Paint,lights, and wood was good on both. Tires all looked like new. The only problem with the 5x8 was the 2x6 decking was starting to go bad. So after looking these over I handed the guy 500 cash and bought them both. I think it's the best deal I've ever came across. Pat


----------



## ssupercoolss (Nov 22, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> curber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my 1993 toyota truck had way more in the brakes department than my 95 bronco, which is basically an f-150.  i am a huge fan of toyota after having fords for 20 years.  

i would not go out and buy a pickup with the biggest engine just to haul a few loads of wood a year.  with the price of gas, and if thats your daily driver, then your are paying for that huge engine all year long.  i work with the world smartst people (kidding), and one of them had to buy this F-250 with the biggest engine available because he pulls his camper for vacation, once a year.  Other than that he drives it 40 miles round trip to work evryday.  i think it gets about 7 miles to the gallon.   
for me, vehicles are an appliance.  i quit caring about how they look a long time ago.  i care way more about how they run, and spend time keeping them running like they should.  i dont have the time or patience to spend every saturday washing, vacuuming, etc....its just not for me.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

curber said:
			
		

> WoodNStuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a deal!  Did you end up selling one, effectively getting one trailer for near nothing?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Look on CL for a trailer with at least 2x flooring, a ramp and angle iron side posts. I suggest at least 6x10 single axle. Depending on condition 6-$900



This would be a very nice set-up.  You'll notice that the trailer will pay for itself after picking up a coupl appliances, dropping yard waste at the municipal compost site, picking up construction/repair supplies, etc, not to mention firewood.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> But again my truck is a lot bigger than yours so you should probably stick to one of the smaller trailers. Make sure it comes with full size tires, not the donut ones. 15" trailer tires are $50 new and are made to support the weight.
> 
> hope this helps.



Ditto on the full size tires.  If it has at least a 3500 lb axle, the full tires should come standard.  But put this point of your list as the trailer would basically be worthless without them IMO.


----------

